# Аудио интерфейс для FR-3x



## 4lex (8 Май 2017)

Всем привет!
Хочется спросить, пользуется ли кто аудио интерфейсом с Roland'ом?
А то на восьмерке можно прям на ней записать, а на тройке нет. Но я в прочем не
очень грущу, что этой фичи там нет, интерфейс намного универсальней.
Просто вопрос пользуется кто и если да, то каким?


----------

